# Raid - onboard oder Linux?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen und guten Rutsch nach 2011!

Ich möchte über die Feiertage ein Raid bauen zur Datensicherung. Dazu hätte ich gerne eure Meinung erfahren:

- Sollte man die Funktionalität des Mainboards nutzen? Oder besser über Linux gehen? Kann ich die Festplatten auslesen, wenn das Board abraucht? Oder sind die dann spezifisch nur für das eine Board lesbar?

- Raid & LVM - hat das jemand am Laufen? Gibt es da was speziell zu beachten?

- Kurz-Howto ist bekannt. Sollte ich mir auch die "Software Raid in the new Linux 2.4 Kernel Part 1 & 2" ansehen? Oder kennt Ihr eine weitere hilfreiche Doku zu Raid mit Gentoo?

Klar ist: erst Daten sichern, dann schrauben. Trotzdem die Frage, ob die Daten auf der vorhandenen mit LVM eingerichteten Festplatte verloren gehen, wenn ich die mit einer baugleichen zweiten Festplatte zum Raid-System erweitere?

Herzlichen Dank rutscht gut, nur nicht auf der Straße

uhai

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Thread weiter: Fragen zur Planung und Wartung eines RAID-Systems. Ich würde stark zum Software-RAID tendieren, da bist Du flexibler, wenn das Mainboard mal den Geist aufgibt.

----------

## Jimini

Das hängt nicht zuletzt davon ab, wie du dein Array gestalten möchtest. Schlichtes Striping (0) und Mirroring (1) beherrschen alle RAID-fähigen Controller, aber bei RAID5 beispielsweise wirds dann schon dünner.

Beim Onboard-RAID hast du kaum Handarbeit, zumindest schienen mir die Einrichtungsmenüs, die ich bisher in den BIOSen gesehen habe, sehr simpel. Zudem müsstest du eigentlich unabhängig von der Software sein, wenn der Controller das Array verwaltet (das habe ich bisher noch nie mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen getestet). Allerdings sind entsprechende Boards teurer und du hast weniger Möglichkeiten als bei einem Software-RAID. Und du bist auf das eine Controller-Modell angewiesen - wenn das Board kaputtgeht, brauchst du Ersatz mit dem selben Controller, sonst wirds sehr schwierig, an die Daten zu kommen.

Bei der Software-Lösung (mdadm) hast du freie Hand. Zudem bist du unabhängig von der Hardware (billiger) und kannst das Array in jedem Betriebssystem, das mdadm unterstützt, auslesen. Nicht zuletzt bist du hier am flexibelsten - seltener verwendete RAID-Aufbauten wie RAID6 können die wenigsten (Onboard-)Controller. 

Bisher habe ich nur ein RAID1 bei mir laufen, in ein paar Monaten kommt ein RAID6 dazu. Da ich auf solchen Systemen sehr wichtige und sensible Daten lagere, stehe ich darauf, wenn ich weiß, wie das Array aufgebaut ist und volle Kontrolle darüber habe - ich bin also ein Vertreter der Software-Lösung.

Zum LVM kann ich leider nichts sagen, damit habe ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt. Das bereits laufende RAID1 erweitere ich nicht mehr, beim RAID6, welches ich bisher in diversen VMs simuliert habe, reichte es, die Festplatte zum Verbund hinzuzufügen und dann die (ext3-)Partition zu vergrößern. Einigen Tests zufolge waren die Daten danach intakt, trotzdem würde mir dieser Schritt auf einem echten System ohne Backup zu heikel sein.

Zum Thema "Howto": es gibt einige sehr gute Anleitungen für mdadm. Diese funktionieren unabhängig von der verwendeten Distribution, am besten bemühst du schlichtweg Google :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## uhai

So, jetzt habe ich hier wieder Rechnerzeit bekommen. Meine Tochter macht hier noch ein Referat für die Schule, so dass ich nicht so richtig an die Kiste komme.

Das Board ist ein ASUS M4A785 TD-M Evo, die Raid-Software ist in Java. Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, aber Java scheint mir "hobby"-mäßig. Obwohl hier einige Java-Programme laufen, die ich sehr gerne nutze (TV-Browser, ThinkingRock & Freemind).

Ziel soll die redundanten Datenhaltung sein, Geschwindigkeit spielt (noch) keine Rolle. Von daher würde ich zur Software-Lösung tendieren.

Ich werde mich jetzt mal intensiver mit den Grundlagen auseinandersetzen. Was ist denn hiervon der Raid-Controller?

```
 Tux uhai # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): JMicron Technology Corp. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)

```

Oder bekomme ich den nicht mit lspci heraus?

uhai

----------

## Genone

Sofern du die Daten nur unter Linux benötigst würde ich auf jeden Fall zur Softwarelösung greifen. Weil Onboard RAID (auf Consumer/Desktop Ebene) ist eben kein echtes Hardware RAID, ist eher ein "Treiber RAID", denn die meisten Operationen werden da nicht vom sog. RAID-Controller (meistens im SATA Controller integriert) ausgeführt sondern von der CPU. Ohne passenden Treiber (Stichwort fakeraid) kannst du das RAID nicht als solches ansprechen. Sprich einen Vorteil gegenüber einem reinen Software RAID hast du kaum, ausser halt du willst auf die Daten z.B. auch unter Windows zugreifen.

----------

## uhai

Gott sei dank ist hier kein Windows mehr auf der Kiste. Seit XP konnte ich mich mit den Fenstern nicht mehr anfreunden...

Software-Raid - Sieg nach Punkten...

uhai

----------

## Jimini

Die in deinem Board verbaute Southbridge ist die SB700, darin liegt dann auch das SATA-Gerümpel (ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob es einen dedizierten RAID-Controller hat oder ob der SATA-Controller einfach nur RAID unterstützt).

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]
```

Wenn du das RAID per Software (also Kernel oder mdadm) einrichten willst, kannst du die RAID-Funktionalität des Controllers allerdings im BIOS deaktivieren (vermute ich zumindest mal schwer).

Für die redundante Datenhaltung gibt es zwei grundlegende Ansätze - Spiegeln der Daten (z.B. RAID1) und Sicherung der Daten durch das Zusätzliche Speichern von Paritätsinformationen (z.B. RAID5). RAID1 funktioniert sehr simpel - die Daten werden auf zwei (möglichst identische) Festplatten geschrieben, somit erhält man eine exakte Kopie. Allerdings braucht man hierfür dann auch doppelt so viel Speicherplatz wie man effektiv nutzen möchte. Bei mir habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich _alle_ Partitionen des Systems auf zwei Festplatten spiegele, aus den 3 TB netto-Speicherplatz werden 1,5 TB brutto, die ich effektiv nutzen kann.

RAID5 ist etwas komplizierter: hier werden zum einen die Daten auf mehrere Festplatten verteilt gespeichert, zusätzlich werden Paritätsinformationen der Daten abgelegt, welche ebenfalls verteilt gespeichert werden. Hierfür benötigt man dann mindestens 3 (möglichst identische) Festplatten, der effektiv nutzbare Speicherplatz ist "Anzahl der Festplatten -1".

Sowohl RAID1 als auch RAID5 verkraften den Ausfall von einer Festplatte des Arrays. Es gibt natürlich viele weitere Arten von Arrays mit dem Fokus auf die Datensicherheit, neben exotischen Varianten sind es aber vor allem Spielarten von RAID1 und RAID5.

Hier sind zwei Links mit recht gut zusammengefassten Informationen zum Thema:

https://de.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/RAID

http://www.tecchannel.de/storage/extra/401665/raid_sicherheit_level_server_storage_performance_festplatten_controller/

MfG Jimini

P.S.: klasse, wenn man nach dem Verfassen des Postings noch einen Link anfügen will und dann aus Versehen den Tab schließt... ;)

----------

## uhai

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich 2 identische 1TB-Platten hier. Raid5 scheint mir momentan attraktiver.

Danke für die Links Jimini. Jetzt muss ich erstmal lesen.

uhai

----------

